# Another Mk2 VR6T



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

Sold


'92 VW Mk2 GTi Montana green 2.8L VR6T Obd2















'98 VR6 2.8L engine: 107k miles on the engine when the swap was done by Black Sheep Performance in Las Vegas. Car was painted some years ago by previous owners and has your usual dings here and there. 
Kinetics Stage I turbo kit 
T3/T4 57 trim
#30 Injectors 
Kinetics turbo manifold
38mm Tial Wastegate/ 5psi spring
2.5" kinetics downpipe
C2 #30 tune software... the plugged in O2 version(2006)
kinetic manual boost controller 
Tapped oil pan
Turbo oil feed line/drain
Bosch sparkplugs 
-Engine is ready for the next step(Kinetic Stage III), you just need to upgrade to the #42 injectors and the #42 tune
Custom Intercooler (ATP Front Mount Intercooler Core/CTSturbo intercooler pipes | Thanks Nardie of ctsturbo)
9.1 Compression Headspacer & ARP Headbolts |Thanks to 034 motorsports -Javad
NEW walbro Inline Fuel Pump |thanks to Clay
2 12" Hayden Thin Fans
New thermostat housing/crackpipe/thermostat
New Coolant temperature sensor
New front and rear BFI Stage I motor mounts
New VF engineering tranny mount
New coolant overflow bottle
New front O2 sensor
New cam position sensor
New neuspeed Ignition Wire set
New serpentine belt
2.5 inch exhaust system /borla muffler
Schimmel 11lbs battery relocate tray
Lightweight 11lbs deka(braile) battery
*Drivetrain*
MK3 VR6 Transmission O2A, New Oem VR6 Sach Clutch 
*Suspension*
Bilstein sports front struts and rear shocks
Neuspeed race springs
Eurosports rear tie bar
New hd front strut mounts, 
New strut mount bearings
*Brakes*
MK3 DE 11.3 brakes, cross drilled rear rotors, plain vented front rotors 
*Wheels and Tires*
15x7 Drivers Edition Wheels, 205/50x15 Falken Azenis tires
*Exterior*
Chrome Door Handles
Bonrath round badgeless grill
Inpro crystal clear round lights/H4
New Jom hood lift
Smoked front turn signals
flat black textured fender lights, rear spoiler with 3rd brake lights, hood hatch.
*Interior*
42nd draft design VDO panel/gauges(Boost/vacuum, Oil Pressure, Voltmeter)
New Nardi steering wheel
New Hand brake leather covering
Nardi to Momo wheel adapter 
MK3 DE shifter boot/knob with red stitching
Custom Upholstered Recaro trophies
Mk3 leather rear seats with headrest 
New recovered headliner (profesionally recovered), head rest
Euro seatbelt
MK3 instrument gauge cluster
GTi front mats
New chrome billet mirror control
Chrome window cranks
Chrome sunroof crank
















































































































_Modified by omllenado at 12:30 AM 4-20-2009_

_Modified by omllenado at 12:18 PM 4-22-2009_

_Modified by omllenado at 5:16 PM 4-23-2009_

_Modified by omllenado at 11:12 PM 4-25-2009_

_Modified by omllenado at 12:01 AM 5-29-2009_


_Modified by omllenado at 12:03 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (omllenado)*

Looking good! Some tight clearances back there with the stock mani...where did you get that interesting looking silicone adapter for the DV?
Mike


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_where did you get that interesting looking silicone adapter for the DV?

IIRC isnt that the kinetics piece that comes with the kit?


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (2pt. slo)*

Yeah it's just the regular hose that I cut to install. I couldn't find a bigger heater hose that 5/8s from kragen... 

Question:
I can delete that coolant hose that connects to the throtle body right and just loop the hose back into the overflow bottle.



_Modified by omllenado at 8:48 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (omllenado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







niiiiiiice


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







niiiiiiice

Thanks for your help Clay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_
Question:
I can delete that coolant hose that connects to the throtle body right and just loop the hose back into the overflow bottle.
_Modified by omllenado at 8:48 AM 10-10-2008_

yes. just make sure you plug the TB return line also.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (bobsled)*

I'm actually running thin fans so I gained a little more room at the driver side...


----------



## SINISAR32 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (omllenado)*

Miss that thing








Im glad you toook over where I stoped


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (SINISAR32)*

10psi is fun. Can't wait for 15-17psi.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

damn havent seen your car in a while


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

I really like your car, good stance, I have a mk2 GTI with a VRT as well, still 4 lug though, I was wondering what the azenis looked like on factory DE wheels as I am swapping to them wtih the 5 lug over Christmas, Cheers man, Good looking car you have there


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_damn havent seen your car in a while


Yeah man what's up with that?. haha I wish I have 3.0L, ur car is my cars idol. Still need some tuning


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (firestartergli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firestartergli* »_I really like your car, good stance, I have a mk2 GTI with a VRT as well, still 4 lug though, I was wondering what the azenis looked like on factory DE wheels as I am swapping to them wtih the 5 lug over Christmas, Cheers man, Good looking car you have there

Thanks, but sometimes I wish I have 4 lugs coz I couldn't run bbs rm's and wider 9s. The 11" brakes not really that great after putting on that turbo. 



_Modified by omllenado at 7:32 AM 12-4-2008_


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

oliver, have u thought of spraying the Intercooler flat black??


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (vdub4tw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub4tw* »_oliver, have u thought of spraying the Intercooler flat black??

I thought about it but I don't wanna mess up the intercoolers cooling efficiency. Might be putting a black screen mess to hide the teeth


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

check out eastwood, they have radiator paint


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_check out eastwood, they have radiator paint

Thanks for the info.
.
.
.
.
















Oh I need one of those triangle mirror thingy. 








_Modified by omllenado at 10:39 PM 12-11-2008_


_Modified by omllenado at 12:28 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (omllenado)*

Nice and clean!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a Montana VRT twin!


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_Nice and clean!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a Montana VRT twin!









U have one too?. Any pictars?.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (omllenado)*

Before garage shots. 

































She's been hinernating in the garage since Dec so I gave her some treats a few days ago... Chromesicle


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (omllenado)*

Nice stuff all the way around. I've had my FMIC lightly misted black ~forever. I can show you 8 near consecutive dyno pulls right on top of each other. Unless you go gonzo and clog fins and such, I don't think it makes much difference.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettin2Class)*

Actually I was thinking about doing that or a black grill.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (omllenado)*

Old picture that I've cleaned up a bit since then and hacked the last few fins:


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

That's a sleeper right there


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (omllenado)*

nice day for pictars, It's almost April so back goes the bonrath. haha

















































see who gets the garage


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (omllenado)*

damn very beautiful car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope my monty vr can one day be this clean


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_
U have one too?. Any pictars?. 






















_Modified by MKIIsleeper at 2:27 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIIsleeper)*

I want your wheels


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

are you spacing out your DE's up front?


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_are you spacing out your DE's up front? 

I'm running the mk3 splus suspension that's whay it's 1" wider on both sides. The rears are the ones that need spacers.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (omllenado)*

any mk2 vrt running ac?. my compressor failed.... debating on installing this compressor I pulled from a glx or just ditch the ac....


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (omllenado)*









My ac compressor failed so out with the old ac compressor....." I was tempted to just delete the ac but wtf I already have it and it's working so back in goes a new used one... also put in a new power steering pump and fluids.... 
The ac system needs a recharge but the ac dryer needs to be replaced first. ac was working before the compressor failed. 








also completed the gauges... just need the 150psi sender and a relocation kit. 



















_Modified by omllenado at 10:38 AM 4-3-2009_


_Modified by omllenado at 3:30 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Another Mk2 VR6T (omllenado)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dasGTIauto (Mar 12, 2009)

wow I want mine to be this clean.. only with my all motor 8v!


----------



## 16vturbo gti (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: (dasGTIauto)*

very nice but why dosent any one mess with 16v's any more







mk2 handle so much better with a 16vt in the front


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

Back into a MK2 




















Taking out magazines and manuals from storage 











Just your regular MK2 8V 









and a little extra


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

omllenado said:


> and a little extra


 Nice, my first VW was just like that. ABA bottom end with CIS.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

Finally got time to fix her. New fuel pump, ign coil, New cat, passed smog, reg & ready for the next step. 

Oh the car is wearing a lip stick :laugh:




















checked out the fuel flow


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

i want another mk2 gti


----------

